
The Paywall Paradox of Medium - notlukesky
https://hackernoon.com/the-paywall-paradox-of-medium-3dd0a6a7bde6
======
hotdox
Russian technical oriented website opened English section earlier this year
[https://habr.com/en/company/habr/blog/435764/](https://habr.com/en/company/habr/blog/435764/).
It has a long history working with independent technical writers. 10 years may
be more. It is a good alternative for technical part of Medium.

